# Herps of the Pacific



## jwmeeker (Oct 8, 2006)

All of these shots came on a trip between June and November '05. I wasn't specifically out for herping, so I didn't run across much.

_Calotes emma_ from Brunei

_Carlia fusca_ on Guam.  This guy was pretty fast and tough to get a good shot of.


----------



## jwmeeker (Oct 8, 2006)

Unknown gecko from Guam and unknown skink from northern Queensland in Australia. The praying mantis is from the island of Okinawa, Japan and is the biggest mantis I've ever seen.  I threw up the coin (which is a little bit bigger than a quarter) for size comparison.


----------

